# Coolpix or powershot



## Vickyrealcool (Feb 9, 2011)

Which one is great in picture quality:
Nikon coolpix S6000
or
Canon powershot sx130 is


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 9, 2011)

get powershot.. one disadvantage is its very bulky... oderwise feature wise is good..


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Feb 9, 2011)

S6000 is 14mp whereas sx130 is 12mp then how sx130 is better. Don't mind but can u enlighten some more.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 9, 2011)

megapixel doest matter.. u wont require more than 10MP even.. 12mp or 14mp wont provide better quality picture.. dey can only provide better quality only while printing picture (poster size),, 

wht matter is sensor size, optical zoom, LCD screen size., battery etc.. and in all such things powershot is clearly leading


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Feb 9, 2011)

Can my other family member use SX130 IS sucessfully as it has lots of gizmos and full manual controls (compared to S6000)


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2011)

even if SX130IS have full manual control still it have fully auto mode too...just use auto mode when u r in hurry or when family members r taking pics with that..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 10, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> Can my other family member use SX130 IS sucessfully as it has lots of gizmos and full manual controls (compared to S6000)



yeah operating SX130 is not difficult at all.. ur family can use auto mode.. there wud b hardly any prob.


----------

